# PDF Renderer



## keram (16. Feb 2016)

Hey Leute, ich bin auf der suche nach einem PDF renderer welche 100% frei zu nutzen ist.
Wichtig dabei ist, das dieser auch für Kommerzielle Zwecke frei zu nutzen ist, da dieser anwendung in unserer Betriebssoftware finden soll.
Gibt es welche die ihr Empfelen könnt?

Mfg Marek S.


----------



## VfL_Freak (16. Feb 2016)

Moin,
musst Dich hier ma durchwühlen :
https://www.google.de/search?q=java+pdf-renderer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=ASDDVuOlF8GsUurjjWg

Gruß Klaus


----------



## keram (16. Feb 2016)

Habe bis jetzt ICEPdf gefunden http://www.icesoft.org/java/home.jsf

ICEPdf läuft unter opensource.


----------



## eldrior (18. Feb 2016)

Du könntest JLR mal testen... Ich selbst habe das bisher noch nie eingesetzt, aber es sieht nicht wirklich schwer aus. Allerdings solltest du ein bisschen Ahnung von LaTeX haben um dir die richtige Vorlage zu basteln / generieren.


----------



## keram (18. Feb 2016)

Edit: ICEPdf ist ziemlich Fehlerbesetzt, lange Ladezeiten und ist nicht zu empfelen. Trotz einer kostenpflichtigen Lizens ist der jPDFViewer meine derzeitige Lib. Falls ihr jedoch noch weitere kostenlose zuverlässige Renderer kennt, immer her damit.

Der PDFRenderer: https://java.net/projects/pdf-renderer
Ist ein veralteter Renderer der ebenfalls neue PDF Datei nicht richtig anzeigen kann.

PDFBox: http://pdfbox.apache.org/
Bietet nicht die gewünschten Funktionen, ist dafür geeignet PDFs zu manipulieren, jedoch nicht um diese anzuzeigen, sollte ich mir irren korregiert micht bitte.

PDFClown: http://pdfclown.org/
Ist ein Tool um den aufbau einer PDF Datei anzuzeigen, Rendert nicht die gewünschte Datei.

JPedal: https://www.idrsolutions.com/
Bietet die gewünschten Funktionen, ist jedoch kostenpflichtig.

JPod Renderer: http://opensource.intarsys.de/home/en/index.php?n=JPodRenderer.HomePage
Noch nicht getestet, ist jedoch auf kostenpflichtig.

PDFjet: http://pdfjet.com/java/index.html
Ebenfalls kostenpflichtig, jedoch mitunter einer der günstigsten Varianten. Jedoch nicht geeignet eine PDF zu rendern.

OpenViewerFX: https://github.com/IDRSolutions/maven-OpenViewerFX-src
Ist ein PDFViewer für JavaFx, jedoch nutzen wir dieses nicht.

PDFRenderer: http://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.swinglabs/pdf-renderer
Unterstützt PDF bis Version 1.4 ist seit 2009 nicht mehr geupdatet wurden.

jPDFViewer: https://www.qoppa.com/pdfviewer/buy/
Ein Programm was meine Erwartungen zu 100% erfüllt, ist zwar kostenpflichtig, bietet jedoch eine Lifetimelizens.

Es sind nicht alle Renderer aufgelistet die ich gefunden habe, die meisten werden nicht mehr geupdatet oder haben unverschämt hohe Preise, sollte einer von euch noch einen Renderer/Viewer kennen, sagt mir bitte bescheid.


----------



## keram (18. Feb 2016)

@*eldrior*
*Danke für den Link, jedoch öffnet die Lib die PDF nur mit einem Lokalen PDF Reader. *
*Mein Ziel ist es die PDF im Programm darstellen zu können. Wichtig dabei ist das der Renderer/Viewer die Datei nicht als Bilddatei exportiert um sie dann einzubetten.*


----------

